# 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider



## Thomas9904 (6. März 2008)

Die Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider 1und1 werden immer größer.

Sicherlich habt Ihr gemerkt, das seit gestern Abend ab ca. 23 Uhr unser Server down war. Selbstverständlich ging von uns sofort eine telefonische Fehlermeldung an den „Platinservice“ raus.

Da hieß es dann, das würde mit einer angekündigten Serversoftwareumstellung zusammen hängen und bald wieder funktionieren. Dummerweise haben wir uns darauf verlassen.....

Kontrolliert ob der Server dann tatsächlich wieder läuft, wurde vom „Platinservice“ allerdings nicht. Heute morgen um ca. 5Uhr 40 – als ich wieder online ging – lief der Server immer noch nicht. Und 1und1 hatte das noch nicht mal bemerkt.

Also erneut anrufen, mailen etc.... Man konnte oder wollte uns weder mitteilen was der Fehler ist, wer daran arbeitet, wie lange das dauert, wer verantwortlich ist...

Bei dem „durchschlagenden Platinservice“ von 1und1 kann es also in nächster Zeit durchaus zu weiteren Störungen kommen. Bei der bisherigen Informations- und Servicepolitik von 1und1 können wir momentan nicht garantieren, in welcher Zeit Störungen behoben sein werden oder ob und wann wir entsprechend informieren können.

Selbstverständlich arbeiten wir auch intern an entsprechenden Lösungen.

Zum Thema 1und1 verweisen wir auch auf den Leitartikel im Märzmagazin:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/836/714/

*PS:
Wir haben hunderte Emails bekommen, von besorgten Mitgliedern und Besuchern. Wir bitten um Verständnis dafür, dass wir diese auf Grund der Masse an Zuschriften nicht einzeln beantworten können!*


----------



## Pitski01 (6. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

Was Euch da passiert ist, überrascht mich nicht. Auch ich habe meinen 1&1 - Vertrag nach Jahren unter Protest gekündigt. Umworben, gehätschelt und mit günstigen Tarifen gelockt wird man, bis man Kunde ist, dann endet die Kundenfreundlichkeit ziemlich schnell. Das hat mir übrigens ein ehemaliger sog. "1&1-Partner" bestätigt.   Nie wieder!!


----------



## Kampfknödel (6. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

jepp...kann ich auch bestätigen!


----------



## aliencook (6. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

Auch wir hatten meist nur Probleme mit 1&1....


----------



## LAC (7. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

Hallo thomas, 
ich wollte mir schon einen neuen pc kaufen *lach 
Danke für die information.
Wir kennen dieses auch, jedoch anders gelagert, wir haben fast eine standleitung - es ist ein pilotprojekt gewesen - laserkabel, das schnellste was da ist, selbst die grosstadt kopenhagen hat es nicht, in der anfangszeit lief es auch nicht immer alles richtig - und wir waren am verfzweifeln, da uns die hände gebunden waren. Dann haben mal richtig dampf abgelassen nun dürfen wir mehrer jahre ohne gebühr arbeiten. Inzwischen jedoch läuft es super.
Gruss otto


----------



## andre23 (7. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

die probleme mit 1&1 sind doch schon seit jahren bekannt, unsere alte firma in deutschland hatte auch nur probleme mit diesem konsortium....private user noch viel mehr....fristen, ect. werden einfach ignoriert....server probleme ect. ....es gibt so viele sehr gute preiswerte alternativen.....namen darf ich hier sicher nicht nennen...die kennt ihr aber selber....

@otto....laser?....lebe mit 7,2 bredband-stick sehr gut....


----------



## andre23 (7. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> ....selbst die grosstadt kopenhagen hat es nicht......
> Gruss otto




oh doch otto...sonst wæren 30 mbit/sek und fuer firmen bis/mehr als 250 kaum gewæhrleistet|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Pikepauly (7. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

Moin Andre!

Hätte mich auch sehr gewundert wenn da wo Du bist nicht ne Top Verbindung liegt.


----------



## Bentham (7. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

Hatte früher auch nur Probleme mit 1&1... Ist aber schon ein paar Jahre her. War mit dem Webspace danach eine Zeit lang bei Kontent.de bin aber dann vor zwei Jahren oder so zu all-inkl.com gewechselt. Fazit: Empfehlenswert. Finden auch die Leute, denen ich deren Websites dort eingerichtet habe 

Die 1&1 Probleme mit den Leitungen können aber auch am Rosa Riesen liegen. Der lässt sich gerne mal etwas mehr Zeit beim Support von Resellern.


----------



## theundertaker (7. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

Hallo,

ich habe eine kurze Frage...wenn ihr solche Probleme mit 1 & 1 habt.....Meine Freundin hat auch einen Vertrag mit 1 & 1 und momentan hat sie die Probleme, dass sie kurz in MSN reinkommt, dann isses mal wieder weg.....genau dasselbe bei ICQ....muss aber nicht gleichzeitig sein.....auch bei Counterstrike kann sie manchmal nicht auf alle Server zugreifen oder kann nicht auf einen Server verbinden....Die Qualität der Verbindung jedoch wird mit "Sehr gut" bis "Gut" angezeigt und läuft mit 54 MBit....Kann das auch an den Schwankungen und an den Problemen bezüglich 1 & 1 liegen? Ich bin gott sei dank bei Freenet, was bei ihr leider nicht möglich ist....Freenet kann irgendwie die Schnelligkeit der Leitung beeinflussen.....Lag ich vor paar Monaten noch bei 3700-4200 (von 16000er), habe ich seit geraumer Zeit nur noch ne Leistung von 2200. Ist schon sehr seltsam...die hauptsache ist für mich aber der Ping und der ist ausgezeichnet.....sollte mich bei nem Ping von 17-20 nicht beschweren ;-)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*



> die probleme mit 1&1 sind doch schon seit jahren bekannt, unsere alte firma in deutschland hatte auch nur probleme mit diesem konsortium....


Wir hatten uns ja auch nicht 1und1, sondern Schlund und Partner ausgesucht. Dass die dann innerhalb eines Jahres fusionieren mit 1und1, war da noch nicht abzusehen. 
Ebensowenig, dass dann nicht mehr die Schlundstandards zu gelten scheinen.....


----------



## LAC (7. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*



andre23 schrieb:


> oh doch otto...sonst wæren 30 mbit/sek und fuer firmen bis/mehr als 250 kaum gewæhrleistet|supergri|supergri|supergri


 
Andre, 
natürlich haben welche dieses, wir  haben es seit 4 jahren 100,0 mbit - du musstes lange suchen vor vier jahren in kopenhagen ob private dieses schon haben - ich kenne keinen. Es war bei uns ein pilotprojekt - danach machten sie einen werbefeldzug durch ganz dänemark. Sie müssen reichlich Kabel verlegen - es ist nicht tele danmark, es ist dansk bredband.
Viele grüsse
Otto


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

Das Problem scheint schlicht wirklich zu sein, dass 1und1 die Kompetenz und/oder Möglichkeit/Willen nicht zu besitzen scheint, um die Probleme zu beheben.

Das ganze ist ja erst richtig schlimm, seit dem ominösen Update von 1und1 - und jetzt soll auf einmal die Forensoftware schuld sein, die vorher jahrelang anstandslos funktioniert hat.

Das scheint eher so, als ob der Service bei denen schlicht keinen Plan hat. 

Dok ist da kurz vor dem durchdrehen.....................................


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (12. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

Hallo,

war früher auch bei 1 & 1. Sage dazu nichts mehr. Bin seit geraumer Zeit wieder bei der Telekom. Ist zwar teuerer aber deutlich stabiler.
Was nützt billig wenn es weniger taugt ?

MfG
Frauen-Nerfling


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

Bevor hier einige was verwechseln: 
Hier gehts (leider) nicht ums Telefonieren oder DLS sondern um Server (und da gehören die 1und1 nicht zu den billigen....).

Schlicht nicht vergleichbar.

Allerdings scheinen wir (nach entsprechender Recherche) mt dem Problem nicht alleine zu sein.

Gerade die großen managend server scheint 1und1 nicht gerade kundenfreundlich betreuen zu wollen/können, wenn man so mitkriegt, was ander größere Foren da auch für Probleme mit 1und1 haben...

Das hat aber mit der fernsehbeworbenen Telefon/DSL - Flat nix zu tun.

Bei den Servern brauchts etwas mehr Sach/Fachverstand (sofern vorhanden............)..........................


----------



## Forellenzemmel (12. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war früher auch bei 1 & 1. Sage dazu nichts mehr. Bin seit geraumer Zeit wieder bei der Telekom. _Ist zwar teuerer aber deutlich stabiler._
> Was nützt billig wenn es weniger taugt ?
> ...


 
Das können wir Privatleute ja auch wegstecken, sind vielleicht 10 € Unterschied. Bei dem Board wird das wohl ein Kiztchen mehr sein...
Die Erfahrung hat mich überigens gelehrt, das es mit jedem Provider problemlos klappt - wenn es erst mal klappt, und das kann dauern...

Wenns läuft dann läufts:vik:,

Stefan (der mittlerweile auch wieder bei T-Online ist)


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

Noch eine schöne Definition aus dem Modforum für den "Platinservice" bei 1und1, die ich Euch auch nicht vorenthalten will:

*P*lötzlichen *L*eistungs *A*usfall *T*olerieren *I*st *N*ormal


----------



## xmxrrxr (15. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe seit 8 Jahren meine HP bei 1und1 und bisher nie Probleme mit der erreichbarkeit gehabt. Wenn es bisher Probleme gab waren die nicht bei 1 und 1 sondern bei der Telekom angesiedelt und da, man möge mir verzeihen, läuft es noch schlechter als ich bisher von 1und1 gelesen habe.

Meinen Anschluß (Telefon/DSL) hab ich inzwischen bei Versatel und bin sehr zufrieden, was ich bei der Telekom vorher gar nicht behaupten konnte. Aber in den letzten Wochen haben mir einige erzählt, dass es nun anscheinend auch dort das ein oder andere Problem gibt.

Vielleicht hängt das alles mit der Useranzahl zusammen, wer weiß. Ein installiertes System hat eben nur eine begrenzte Bandbreite.... Und wenn dann nicht nachinstalliert wird kommt es zu Engpässen.

Zum Thema 16000 wollte ich noch anmerken, dass in jeder Werbung drin steht "bis zu 16000 kbit/s". da steht nicht dass es die am Anschluß auch wirklich gibt |bigeyes. Wers nicht glaubt der kanns ja probieren 

Gruss
mirror


----------



## Lonny (15. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

Hallo,

Auch mir gehts nun so Langsm auf den S... :v
Mall ist der Server Überlastet oder ebend ein Komplett KO |gr:

Thomas habt ihr einen Vertrag mit 1u1 oder könnt ihr jederzeit Raus ? Ich weiß nun leider nicht wie im moment die Preise sind #c Aber vor etwa 2 Jahren sagte mir mein Chef das der Server immer wider Zusammen gebrüchen ist ich Fragte nach dem Anbieter es war auch 1u1 ! Nur ging es damal in der Firma in der ich war um ne Mänge Geld die Anlage musste 365 Tage Rund um die Uhr Online Sein ! ich hatte ihn damal den Anbieter Strato Vorgeschlagen !!!! Diesen hatten wir in der Lehre und in den 3 Jahren hatten wir nie einen Ausfall erlebt !!! 
Wäre doch mal ne überlegung wert den Anbieter zu Wechseln ?


Grüße: Daniel


----------



## Alex.k (15. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

Hosteurope ist einer der besten Anbieter und man kann jeder Zeit , Traffic, Speicherplatz, Mail, wechseln.
Ich bin seit fünf Jahren dabei ohne Ausfall.
Sehr guter Service, Telefon, Mail und Forum...
Sehr schnelle Installation.

Testberichte: http://www.ciao.de/hosteurope_de__907452


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

Logo haben wir da Verträge laufen.

Neueste Infos:
1und1 ist nicht willens oder in der Lage eine aktuelle MySQL - Version aufzuspielen bei den managed Servern.

Dass das mit MySQL 5 dauern kann, ist ja möglich (ob es wie im Falle 1und1 fast zwei Jahre dauern muss, während andere das jetzt schon bieten ist eine andere Frage).

Das Interessante daran ist, dass 1und1 bei der Softwareumstellung zwar eine etwas neuere MySQL - Version aufgespielt hat - aber eben nicht die letzte stabile 4.1er Version, sondern auch irgendeine uralt Version. Denn das hätte vielen Kunden sicher schon geholfen.

Ob und was die sich dabei denken.........................................



> Hosteurope ist einer der besten Anbieter und man kann jeder Zeit , Traffic, Speicherplatz, Mail, wechseln.


Wir sind ja am suchen. Bei einem Projekt der Größe wie vom Anglerboard gibt es eben leider aber bestimmte Parameter (fragt mich bloss nicht, keine Ahnung von der Technik), die erfüllt werden müssen - das können nur ganz wenige Anbieter überhaupt bieten.

Wir trauern echt der Zeit mit Schlund hinterher, bevor die mit 1und1 fusioniert haben. die hattens echt drauf und waren auch immer in der Lage Lösungen anzubieten (wenngleich nicht immer billig, aber die hatten wenigstens Lösungen!).........


----------



## wolkenkrieger (17. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

@thomas

Ich bin seit einigen Jahren auch Betreiber eines Internetforums. Sicher nicht so groß, wie das Anglerboard aber dennoch ein Internetforum.

Das erste Jahr lag dieses Forum auf einem managed Server bei 1und1, wo es allerdings nie Probleme gab, mit einer Ausnahme: denen ist mal ein Router abgebrannt und mein Server hatte ca. 1,5 Stunden lang keinen Zugang zum Backbone.

Was ich aber als Betreiber eines Forums gelernt habe, ist folgendes: nicht auf einem managed Server! Bei keinem Anbieter!

Der Aufpreis zu einem leistungstechnisch identischen Rootserver ist durch nichts zu rechtfertigen. Bei keinem der sonstigen Anbieter.

Mitlerweile habe ich einen eigenen Server, der im Rahmen eines Housing in einem Berliner HochleistungsrRZ steht. Die Kosten sind selbst mit einem gemieteten Rootserver nicht zu vergleichen. Und ich habe damit die absolut volle Kontrolle über den Server.

Wenn der Speicher nicht reicht, fahre ich hin und stöpsele was nach. Größe Festplatte? Kein Problem. Spezielle Anforderungen der Forensoftware an das BS? Bitte sehr - da haste 

Denkt mal drüber nach. Der Erstaufwand ist sicherlich nicht klein - für einen geübten Tux aber kein Problem. Serverhardware ist billig, wie noch nie. Und man hat alles in der Hand und muss sich nicht auf einen "Platinservice" verlassen. Die kochen nämlich auch nur mit Wasser!

Wir können uns gern mal per PN oder E-Mail kurz schließen und ich stelle gern mal den Kontakt zu meinem "Serverfutzi" her...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

Das Problem bei Rootservern sind nicht die Serverkosten, sondern die Sicherheit, für die Du dann selber verantwortlich bist. Kann ein großes Unternehmen, denn dann musst Du selber einen24/7 Service mit entsprechenden Fachkenntnissen leisten. Das bedeutet neben der Arbeit für Dok noch mindestens 2 Festangestellte - Preis kannst Du Dir selber ausrechnen - allemal um ein vielfaches teurer als ein managed Server.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (17. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

Thomas, den Stress hast du doch nur einmal beim Aufsetzen des Servers.

Ich betreibe unter anderem ein phpBB auf dem Server, welches in den letzten Monaten immer wieder (also das phpBB allgemein) Ziel diverser Angriffe war (da gabs einen richtig geilen Expoit für).

Selbst die deutsche Supportcommunity vom phpbb2 wurde geplättet.

Mein Server hat fein säuberlich alles abgeblockt. Angrffe waren genügend da 

Der ganze Sicherheitskram hat insgesamt vielleicht 8 Stunden in Beschlag genommen - incl. wasserdichter Firewall, Virenscnanner, Spamblocker etc.

Also so sehr massiv ist das notwendige Aufkommen nicht, wie man gerne von den Anbietern vermittelt bekommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

Mag bei Deiner Seite sein - brauchst Dir aber nur mal unsere  Logs angucken, die Hackversuche auflisten.....

Zudem hab ich da eh keinen Plan - wenn Dok sagt dass das ein Problem ist, ist es eines für mich..

PS: 
Mal wieder das neueste von 1und1:
Die arbeiten jetzt schon über 1 Jahr an der Umstellung auf MySQL 5.
Angekündigt ist das fürs Quartal 4 dieses  Jahr.
Die letzte stabile 4er Version wird defintiv nicht als Zwischenlösung kommen, statt dessen wurde irgendeine der Uraltversionen upgedatet .

Da kann man dann letztlich davon ausgehen, wenn die endlich mal ihre 5er Version zum laufen bringen, dass bei einer (außer scheinbar bei 1und1) normalen Softwareentwicklungsgeschwindigkeit wir dann bereits Version 6 oder 7 brauchen....

Ebenso scheint in dem Laden niemand in der Lage zu sein, die seit der Softwareumstellung häufig auftretenden langsamen Geschwindigkeiten in den Griff zu kriegen. 

Man bekommt dazu auch keinerlei relevante Auskünfte, es wird nur ausgewichen, verschleiert und verarxxxx......

Je nachdem wen man am Telefon hat oder wer Mails beantwortet, ist alles mögliche dran schuld - nur natürlich nie 1und1.

Wie "sauber" die Jungs bei 1und1 arbeiten sieht man daran, dass uns vorgeschlagen wurde, "die Scripte auf php 5 zu parsen" - da hatte bei denen noch niemand mitgekriegt, dass das bei uns schon seit Anfang 2007 der Fall ist...

Kennt jemand noch ein anderes Wort für Kompetenz?

..........................................................................


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

Ach ja, dass wir von unserem "persönlichen Ansprechpartner" (auch schon der weiss wievielte....) nur ne kurze Vorstellung bekommen haben und seitdem nix mehr von dem hören, ist nur zur Ergänzung zu vermerken....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

Mal sehen ob wir diesmal eine Antwort kriegen, von jemanden der sich auskennt und/oder was zu sagen hat bei 1und1. Ging als Mail und Fax raus..



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> wir hatten uns seinerzeit Schlund und Partner als Provider ausgesucht, da diese Firma uns sowohl die benötigte Hardware als auch den benötigten Service zur Verfügung stellen konnte. Auch auf managed Servern waren gegen Bezahlung individuelle Lösungen möglich.
> 
> Seit der Fusion mit 1und1 haben wir jedoch nur Schwierigkeiten.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

Die neuste Schote vom kompetenten 1und1 Platin Support:
Zuerst hies es, die in den letzten Tagen täglichen auftretenden Schwierigkeiten um ca. 7 Uhr 40 würden an den Slowlogs liegen, die der 1und1 Admin bei uns laufen liese.

Heute morgen kam eine Mail, dass seit gestern die Slowlogs ausgeschaltet wären - trotzdem kam es heute wieder zu den gleichen Symptomen.

Kann man also auch hier ungestraft sagen, dass 1und1 hier zumindest einmal gelogen haben muss:
Entweder waren es nicht die Slowlogs - oder sie haben sie nicht abgeschaltet.

So schafft man Vertrauen!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

Nochmal PS:
Gerade ne Mail von Dok bekommen. Etwas klappt sehr gut bei 1und1:
Die Rechnungen einziehen...................


----------



## raubangler (18. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Hier gehts (leider) nicht ums Telefonieren oder DLS sondern um Server (und da gehören die 1und1 nicht zu den billigen....).
> ...



???
Ich habe da einen Rootserver für 25 Euro/Monat.
Billiger und besser geht es nicht.


----------



## Chrissi9776 (18. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

Hallo,

auch wir hatten mit unserem Shop ständig Probleme mit 1&1.
nach einem Umzug zu Host Europe funzt nun alles einwandfrei.
Egal wann ich angerufen habe bei 1&1 ständig nur Ausreden und Ausflüchte.
Wenn es einen Hoster in DE gibt den ich niemandem auch nicht mal nem Mitbewerber empfehlen würde dann ist es 1&1.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Dok (18. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

Ein Root-Server ist der absolut letzte Ausweg. Was die Notwentigkeit angeht, so brauchen ca. 95% derer die einen Root-server haben nicht wirklich einen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
In diesem Zusammenhang mal ganz Interessant.
Die größten "Probleme" eines Rootservers sind zum einen die Sicherheit und zum anderen die alleinige Pflege. Es hat ja nicht nur Vorteile für alles selbst und alleine verantwortlich zu sein.
Ich bin z.B. nicht 7 Tage der Woche, 365 Tage im Jahr rund um die Uhr verfügbar Urlaub, Krankheit, Montage usw.. Wenn dann mal irgendwas ist, stehen die anderen ganz schön dumm da...
Das gleiche gilt für die Sicherheitsrelevaten Dinge (Hotfixes, updates usw.) Auch dafür müsste ich da sein und ich müsste mich in sämliche Mailinglisten der Relevanten Programme (mysql, php, Apache, Kernel usw.) eintragen und da alles mitlesen. Auch das kann ich nur wenn ich da bin und Zeit dazu habe. Und diese Zeit habe ich gelinde gesagt  nicht über. Serversicherheit ist keine einmalige Aktion sondern fortlaufende Arbeit! Zum einen die schon erwähnten Updates und Fixes und zum anderen das auswerten der Logfiles um evtl. Angriffen und Softwarefehlern schon im Vorfeld entgegen wirken zu können. Alles andere ist in meinen Augen fahrlässig. Viele die sich mal eben schnell einen Root-Server holen sind sich meiner Meinung nach gar nicht bewusst welche Arbeit und Verantwortung das mit sich bringt.


----------



## Dok (18. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

Das die hier auch oft erwähnten günstigen Angebote angeht, so kommen wir mit diesen Projekt damit nicht hin. Ich habe die letzten Tage mit sehr vielen Providern Kontakt aufgenommen. Nur ganz wenige können und wollen uns die notwendigen Voraussetzungen bieten die wir brauchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

So langsam kommt (neben all den zweifelhaften Aussagen von 1und1) doch etwas Licht in die Sache.
Ist aber leider nur eine nicht offizielle Aussage - und wir wissen natürlich auch nicht, ob diese Aussage stimmt, da man sich bisher in keinster Weise auf irgendjemand von 1und1 verlassen konnte...
Und erklärt auch nur den Ausfall von einem unserer Server...
Würde aber einiges erklären - nur leider nicht besser machen ;-((


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*



Dok schrieb:


> die notwendigen Voraussetzungen bieten die wir brauchen.



Welche wären denn das im speziellen? Mal der Neugier halber...

Und was die Sicherheit als 24h Job angeht: denkst du wirklich, dass ein 1&1, Hosteurope ode Strato - Techniker jeden Tag an einem Managed Server rumfrickelt?

Ich hab jemanden dicht an der Quelle (Techniker bei Strato) sitzen ... die machen bisweilen weniger, als mein Serverfutzi.

Und genau aus dem Wissen heraus, halte ich einen Managed Server (so man denn für einen Root die notwendigen Kenntnisse hat!!) für absolut überteuert. Man bezahlt in der Regel eine monatliche Leistung, die nicht erbracht wird.

Oder seit ihr mit der Leistung zufrieden, die 1&1 bei euch erbringt?

Wenn dem wirklich so wäre, dass die täglich und regelmäßig was an den Servern fixen und verbessern, dann frag dich doch mal, warum es offenbar (so hab ich das hier gelesen) für euch noch kein MySQL5 gibt.

Nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen: ihr habt die alleinige Entscheidungsobrigkeit und ich will keinem Vorschriften machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*



> Oder seit ihr mit der Leistung zufrieden, die 1&1 bei euch erbringt?


Nein! Deswegen sind wir ja mal von 1und1 zu Schlund gewechselt (da wussten wir ja nicht, dass die später fusionieren!!  ;-(((():
Da hatten wir zwar mehr zu bezahlen - das war der Service den Schlund wirklich bot, aber allemal wert.

Zum Thema Strato sag ich mal gar nix, da ist 1und1 ja noch Gold dagegen (empfehle google..).



> Welche wären denn das im speziellen


Kann ich leider nix dazu sagen. Weiss nur (wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, hab ja keinerlei Technikahnung) dass wir spezielle Zugänge brauchen, die nicht jeder anbietet, Arbeitsspeicher von allemindestens 4 Giga (wäre wohl eigentlich schon zu wenig..), etc., etc...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Strato sag ich mal gar nix, da ist 1und1 ja noch Gold dagegen



Naja 

Im Gegensatz zu 1&1 hat man mir bei Strato meinen managed wenigstens halbwegs auf dem technisch aktuellen Stand gehalten.

Bei 1&1 hatte ich nach 3 Jahren immer noch einen 1200er Celeron mit 256MB RAM und einer 20GB HDD als managed Server. Anfragen, ob man denn nicht kulanterweise mal auf ein etwas moderneres Serverchen umstellen möchte, wurden mit "sie können jederzeit upgraden auf unsere neuen Tarife" beantwortet. Im Monat doppelt so teuer versteht sich - und die Einrichtungspauschale würde selbstverständlich auch wieder anfallen.

Bei Strato habe ich einmalig 199 EUR bezahlt und hatte eine aktuelle Kiste. Ohne viel Tamtam und Bumbum. Und Probleme hatte ich mit Strato auch keine.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

Sag ja, googeln. 
Kommt ja immer auch auf die Anforderungen an, ob was funzt oder nicht. Sowohl an Technik wie an Service. Da können (und müssen) einzelne oder eine gewisse Zahl von Kunden immer zufrieden sein (die weniger Anforderungen habe) - sonst wären die alle schon pleite...

Kannst auch mal hier gucken und vergleichen:
http://www.webhostlist.de/


----------



## Dok (21. März 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Und was die Sicherheit als 24h Job angeht: denkst du wirklich, dass ein 1&1, Hosteurope ode Strato - Techniker jeden Tag an einem Managed Server rumfrickelt?



Nein, muß er aber auch gar nicht. Es reicht wenn die Dinger überwacht werden (monitoring) und im Bedarfsfall gehandelt wird.
Das klappte bei Schlund mehr als gut, bei 1und1 naja...

An den nötigen Kennissen für einen Root-Server mangelt es bei mir nicht. Aber ich bin halt nicht immer da und bei Thomas sieht das mit den Kenntnissen schon wieder anders aus.

Zu den von mir schon genannten Punkten zum Thema Root-Server kommt auch noch die nicht ganz zu unterschätzende Haftungsfrage.
Wenn z.B. jemand es schafft deinen Server zu hacken und dort illegale Dinge macht (Downloadangebote, Spaming, Dos-Angriffe usw.) bist Du als root dafür verantwortlich und haftbar.
Auch daher bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung, solange es nicht 100%tig ein root-server sein muß, nehme ich mir keinen! 
Im Augemblick sind wir mit einem Provider im Gespräch der es erlaubt die php.ini, my.conf, http.conf usw. anzupassen sogar an der Firewall können Änderungen (auf eigene Verantwortung) vorgenommen werden. Auch eigene Module (nach Absprache) können installiert werden. Wozu brauche ich dann einen Root-Server wenn ich das Ding ohnehin nur als Webserver nutzten will? Ich sehe da ehrlich gesagt keinen Sinn drin.

Was 1und1 und Kulanz beim Update angeht, so muß ich da gerechter weise sagen das ich mich darüber nicht beschweren kann. Man darf ich halt nicht von einem Supportmenschen abwimmeln lassen. Bei unserem letzten Server wechsel haben die uns sagar den gesamten Umzug kostenfrei gemacht.

Wenn das Theater jetzt nicht wäre, könnte ich auch mit 1und1 irgenwie leben.

Ist aber jetzt egal. Wir werden den Provider wechseln. Die Frage ist jetzt nur noch wann genau.


----------



## kaipiranja (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

Falls ihr noch keinen neuen Provider habt schaut euch mal All-Inkl an, ich habe dort als Betreiber eines großen Boards selber eine Managed Server und hatte noch keine Probleme.

Sehr, sehr guter und freundlicher Kundesupport der sofort handelt. Selbst bei der Fehlerrecherche in unseren eigenen Scripts haben sie mitgeholfen...

Das ganze ist zwar nicht billig aber es lohnt sich, bei einer Vorrauszahlung der Montl. Mieten gibts übrigends Prozente!

Kai


----------



## fishmania (11. September 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> Falls ihr noch keinen neuen Provider habt schaut euch mal All-Inkl an, ich habe dort als Betreiber eines großen Boards selber eine Managed Server und hatte noch keine Probleme.
> 
> Sehr, sehr guter und freundlicher Kundesupport der sofort handelt. Selbst bei der Fehlerrecherche in unseren eigenen Scripts haben sie mitgeholfen...
> 
> ...



Kann ich nur bestätigen. All-inkl.com ist für mich der beste Provider. Da ich aus beruflichen Gründen schon viele Provider durchprobiert habe, kommt nur dieser für mich in Frage. Absoluter Top Service, eMails werden sofort beantwortet. Keine teure Service Hotline sondern Ortstarif. Seit ca. 5 Jahren Kunde - noch *nie* ein Ausfall.


Was will man mehr?


Viele Grüße, Alex


----------



## Lonny (13. September 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

Hallo,

Also so Langsam ist es echt zum :vwas mit 1&1 abläuft :v



Daniel


----------



## k.behrend (23. September 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

auch ich habe seit 3 tagen ärger mit 1u.1 würde mir aber stinken wenn das so bleibt,denn ich  bin gerade weg von alice weil dort garnichts klappte.gruß k.behrend


----------



## Angelwebshop (23. September 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

Die Frage stellt sich doch welchen Ärger man denn nun letztlich hat. 

ist es a diese Internettelefoniegeschichte mit Flat und alldem anderen schei---dreck oder ist es b ein server der von denen gehostet wird. 

Wir benutzen 2 Rootserver von 1und1 nun nach vielem Ärgern mit Hack angriffen aber problemlos, da wir uns professsionelle Hilfe von einen Team geholt haben.  Die überwachen, fixen, updaten unsere Server ständig. ist zwar am ende teurer als die Serverkosten, lohnt sich aber.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (23. September 2008)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

Ich hab einen Root bei 1st-rootserver in Berlin stehen. Einen noch besseren Service hatte ich noch nie.

Ok, der Gilbert (Inhaber) ist ein Bekannter von mir aber dennoch: wenn was piekt, gibt es keine "Ladenöffnungszeiten".

Der weis noch, dass sein täglich Brot von der Zufriedenheit seiner Kunden abhängt.


----------



## Zanderrobert (11. März 2009)

*AW: 1und1: Schwierigkeiten mit unserem Provider*

Nicht einmal für geschenkt, würde ich nochmal zu diesen
so ein Schimpfwort fällt mir gar nicht ein, wechseln.

Ständige Störungen beim Telefonieren und beim Serven.

Ach wäre ich doch bei A...r geblieben.


----------

